# AREA 51 Photos of Track in Santa Fe TX



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

This was probably one of the best backyard tracks ever. Does anyone have any photos of the complete track and drivers stand to show of what can be done. IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I miss Area 51 too. I would kill to have that track back and for anyone who never got the chance to race there..............It was awesome!!!!

R.I.P Area 51......lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I raced there once. What an awsome place. Where else can you fish from the drivers stand?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Never got to drive it but I heard is was really cool. I would like to see some pics too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea Tol, wheres the pics?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I found an old video.

http://www.area51rc.com/video/area51rc.html


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wrong Area 51 Biff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Carp. It must all that super glue Im breathing building this plane.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Didnt it belong to dirt daddy on this site (Harl)


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Think I found a picture....:slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Harl posts here. I talked to him a few weeks ago. He is a goat hunter and hangs out with the hunters. LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Harl posts here. I talked to him a few weeks ago. He is a goat hunter and hangs out with the hunters. LOL


And he had a bad arse track in his back yard, I know harl very well.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Biff, I am looking for photos, I only have a couple close ups of my buggy there, nothing large.

Harl was the owner and one of the best track owners I have known.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Got some for you Tol!

http://teamnemo.yuku.com/topic/757


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol Thomas said:


> Biff, I am looking for photos, I only have a couple close ups of my buggy there, nothing large.
> 
> Harl was the owner and one of the best track owners I have known.


I agree bro!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a nice track. That's area 51 in santa fe. Why is it not there no more?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

jep527 said:


> That's a nice track. That's area 51 in santa fe. Why is it not there no more?


The track was literally in his back yard and his home owners insurance found out about it and caused him to close it down due to premiums(from what I heard and remember)


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup, that's what the deal was for sure Tol. Insurance said that he could not have that many people there on his property doing RC racing without Harl having to upgrade to business type insurance with some huge coverage and premiums.

I think Harl was one of two people that tried to do something on their own property and got the same deal - change insurance or tear it down. You think you could do your own thing on your property, but when it comes to coverage, you can't step outside the bounds of coverage for events. As is, most home/property insurance covers people that just happen to be on your property, in terms of one or two. But not in terms of 100 or more. LOL!

Harl was and probably still is a VERY talented individual that knew how to work the dirt and layout a track. He did the dirt work for a few tracks in town and his tracks were always great!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

RC Pro has a great insurance package now for anyone thinking about doing a track. Their carrier will cover both race day and non-race day use, and people don't have to be an RC Pro member to be covered. It varies depending on how much racing you plan to do, but the costs for both coverages were b/w $1,000 to $1,300 a tear depending on how much racing you wanted to do. Wish we'd had it back then, could have easily taken a collection up and covered Harl. Loved that place.


----------

